# Regenjacke...extrem leicht und kompakt soll sie sein



## Leman (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr Allerseits! 

Hoffe Ihr seid gut ins neue Jahr gerollt !
Habt Ihr Empfehlungen in puncto Regenjacke? Am besten soll sie regendicht, atmungsaktiv und kompakt zu verstauen sein. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? 
Die Jacke soll im Frühling/Sommer bei normalen Temperaturen getragen werden und bei längeren Touren ausreichend den Oberkörper vor Regen und Auskühlung schützen. 

Beste Grüße aus dem verregneten Norden.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Januar 2013)

Nach der Kombination von (nachhaltig) regendicht und atmungsaktiv bin ich auch auf der Suche. Ich verfolge mal den Thread, ob es sowas (bezahlbar) gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfet (1. Januar 2013)

XS ist meistens leichter und vorallem kompakter als XL


----------



## Leman (1. Januar 2013)

tfet schrieb:


> XS ist meistens leichter und vorallem kompakter als XL



Wow...das wusste ich nicht. Danke, eine wirklich große Hilfe!


----------



## yellow_ö (1. Januar 2013)

soll toll funktionieren:
_Mavic Helium H2O _jacket ... die anderen aus dem Test hab ich nimmer im Kopf, glaube was von Craft hatte auch sehr gut abgeschlossen

Sieht zumindest cool aus. Wirklich federleicht und klein zusammenlegbar
aber: das Ding hat keine integrierte Tasche zum reinfriemeln und das macht mich irre
(und bei wirklichem, anhaltenden Regen hab ichs auch noch nicht angehabt)


----------



## Yeti666 (1. Januar 2013)

http://www.norrona.com/Products/4304-12/bitihorn-dri1-jacket-m
Sehr leicht, elastisches Gewebe, klein verpackbar, super atmungsaktiv, schlanker Schnitt und lange Ärmel


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Januar 2013)

Das Vorhandensein von Ventilationstripes ist für mich eher ein Indiz daß da nicht so viel "super" Atmungsaktivität sein kann.


----------



## Leman (1. Januar 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das Vorhandensein von Ventilationstripes ist für mich eher ein Indiz daß da nicht so viel "super" Atmungsaktivität sein kann.



Atmungsaktiv heisst ja eigentlich nur, dass das Gewebe die wärme nach außen hin transportiert. Die zusätzliche Belüftung ist immer bei übermäßiger Hitze gut, damit man nicht vollends schwitzt. Ich bin da kein Fachmann aber zusätzliche Belüftung unter den Armen sagt nicht unbedingt aus, dass eine Jacke nicht atmungsaktiv ist. 
Ich habe zum Beispiel eine sehr gute technische North Face Sumit Jacke für den Alpinen Gebrauch, die hat auch zusätzliche Belüftung. Der Schweiß und die Wärme wird jedoch ziemlich gut nach außen hin transportiert. Diese Jacke wäre mir jedoch zu warm und zu teuer um sie zum Radfahren zu tragen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Januar 2013)

Nach meiner Erfahrung schließen sich zufriedenstellende Atmungsaktivität bei gleichzeitiger Regenfestigkeit bei Sturzregen, bspw. 2.000er Wassersäule.
Geben tut es sicher sowas, es ist nur nicht wirklich praktikabel und "günstig".


----------



## Skimaster (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leman, atmungsaktive Jacken lassen die Wärme nicht raus. Das Membran hat feinste Porenöffnungen die kleine Wassermoleküle raus lassen aber nicht die Wärme und bei hoher Außenluftfeuchtigkeit funktioniert die Atmungsaktivität schwieriger.
Grüsse Jan


----------



## Leman (1. Januar 2013)

Skimaster schrieb:


> Hallo Leman, atmungsaktive Jacken lassen die Wärme nicht raus. Das Membran hat feinste Porenöffnungen die kleine Wassermoleküle raus lassen aber nicht die Wärme und bei hoher Außenluftfeuchtigkeit funktioniert die Atmungsaktivität schwieriger.
> Grüsse Jan



Das sagt sich nun blöd, aber genau das meinte ich ^^
Die wärme soll bleiben, aber der Schweiß raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (1. Januar 2013)

da grundsätzlich membranjacken kaum bis garnicht atmungsaktiv sind, also schwitzen bei anstrengung unvermeidbar ist, ist es auch ziemlich egal welche man nimmt.

hier ne brauchbare und zu nem sehr günstigen preis.
http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/damenjacke-marmot-pre-cip-jacket-schwarz-gr-xl-42.html

hier noch video dazu.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtFJ9mgJs9A"]Marmot Precip Jacket - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Agil (1. Januar 2013)

Welche Regenjacke jetzt atmungsaktiv ist und ob es das überhaupt gibt lass ich mal offen. Welche es aber bestimmt nicht ist, wäre eine Vaude Spray III die habe ich und bin diesbezüglich enttäuscht.
Falls du aber mit Ruchsack fährst, was ich auf Grund von Zitat "längeren Touren" vermute, vergiss bei allem "leicht, kompakt" die Robustheit nicht sonst wirst du keine lange Freude an deiner neuen Regenjacke haben.

cu


----------



## Skimaster (1. Januar 2013)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich jetzt zu einem Skiforum verlinken darf aber dort wird genau erklärt die funktionsweise von den Stoffen. Die Firma Polartec soll es wohl geschaft haben ein Membran zu entwickeln was richtig "aktiv" ist.

http://www.carving-ski.de/equipment/bekleidung/materialkunde.php

Wenn nicht erwünscht löscht den Link Admins.

Grüsse Jan


----------



## hnx (2. Januar 2013)

Marmot Mica Jaket wÃ¤re die Jacke, welche mir bei extrem leicht, kompakt und wasserdicht einfÃ¤llt. Nachteil: man schwitzt schnell. Gabs ne zeitlang bei hive-outdoor immer mal wieder fÃ¼r unter 40â¬, z.Z. schauts aber so aus, als wenn man mehr zahlen muss. Das ist meine "immer-dabei" Regenjacke. Mittlerweile seit gut 12 Monaten (denke ich) im Einsatz, auch mit Rucksack (idR ~4-5kg), keine Abnutzungsspuren, aber die Funktion hat gelitten, so daÃ ich nachhelfen musste (ca. 1x im Monat in der WÃ¤sche, da ausbÃ¼rsten nicht mehr gereicht hat).

Als reine "Stoffempfehlung" Active und Paclite Shell.
Erstere wÃ¤re nur fÃ¼r Fahrten ohne Rucksack. Der Stoff ist klasse, erfÃ¼llt sowohl atmend, leicht als auch wasserabweisend. Preislich im Mittelfeld der Membrane. ABER extrem dÃ¼nn und anfÃ¤llig. Vielleicht mal schauen, ob es da Jacken mit verstÃ¤rkten HÃ¼ft- und Schulterbereichen gibt.
Der Kompromiss mit Rucksack wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich Paclite Shell, allerdings preislich denke ich noch bissl oberhalb der Active Shell Sachen.

Die von Lorenz erwÃ¤hnt Precip hatte ich mal eine Woche beim Wandern dabei, glÃ¼cklichweise wars nicht meine. Ist wie die schlecht atmende Mica Jacket in noch schlechter atmend. Die war der PlastiktÃ¼te in der Beziehung sehr nahe.

Ãber die Neoshell Membran liest man oft Gutes und 2-3 Bekannte sind auch begeistert davon, aber ich habe keine 1. Hand Erfahrung dazu, daher kann ich nichts genaueres sagen.

Von welchem Preisrahmen sprechen wir hier? Die Bitihorn ist ja 6x so teuer wie die Precip.
Was sind "normale" Temperaturen? FÃ¼r mich wÃ¤ren das z.B. 15-20Â°C im FrÃ¼hjahr/Sommer. Da fahre ich dann nur noch im (Langarm-)Trikot (mit entsprechendem Funktionsshirt drunter).


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Januar 2013)

Und bei Regenguss eine gut verstaubare Regenjacke. In meinem Fall Race Face Kenny.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (2. Januar 2013)

Die Preisklasse wäre wirklich interessant - könnte dir eine Bergans Glittertind ans Herz legen. Liegt aber regulär bei ca. 450 EUR. Winddicht, wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv - nach den ersten kürzeren Ausritten kann ich das bestätigen. Dazu mit knapp 450 gr. in XXL sehr leicht, angenehm weicher Stoff mit Dermizax-Technologie. Die Jacke wird meine Ganzjahresjacke mit entsprechenden Base- und Midlayer-Teilen.

Alternativ eine Gore Pro Shell von Adidas für fast lau wegen Systemfehler im Adidas Outlet geschossen. Wird morgen getestet. Die ist aber vom Anfassgefühl her fester, dazu schwerer und raschelt deutlich mehr als die Bergans.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2013)

Meine Empfehlung: https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/iphone/2867_34828.htm. Sollte es wieder ab März/April geben, vielleicht auch erst ab September...
Ist auch nach ~300 Stunden Nutzung mit Rucksack und einigen Stürzen dicht, die Achselöffnungen lassen sich weit öffnen und sorgen für Durchzug. Relativ kompakt ist sie auch: ca. 1 l gerollt.
Bei längerer Fahrt kommt Wasser durch den Kragen - logisch: ohne Kapuze. 

Die Neoshell-Jacken sind leider nur für kalte Temperaturen sinnvoll laut den Reviews, damit für den TE nicht interessant.

Ich bin von der eVent-Membran überrascht worden: ich habe mir eine Montane Super Fly Hose gekauft, in der ich auch bei +5 °C mit Thermohose darunter (also viel zu warm angezogen) nicht schweissnass bin (im Gegensatz zu den 8 anderen Marken- und NoName-Regenhosen vorher), es ist eher alles genauso trocken wie mit ohne Regenhose.

Eine Jacke aus eVent mit Schulterverstärkungen sollte meiner Ansicht nach gut taugen für Sport. Werde mir auch eine besorgen, wenn ich ein Schnäppchen finde.
Wenn man nur so dahinrollt, reicht auch eine GoreTex-Jacke. 

Und Finger weg von ungetesteten NoName-Membranen - ich schätze 95% sind Schrott, in so einer "atmungsaktiven" Regenjacke hatte ich vor 2 Jahren einen Hitzschlag, weil ich sie bei starkem Regen bei 20 °C angezogen hatte.
Bei einer anderen "Regen"-Jacke (Dare2B mit D-Ilus Membran und 10000 mm Wassersäule und 10000er MVTR) lag wohl das Material falsch herum auf dem Nähtisch: ich werde bei Regen sofort nass von aussen, aber selbst bei kälteren Temperaturen und trockener Umgebungsluft steht das Wasser geradezu in der Jacke. Vielleicht mal auf Links anziehen....


----------



## Tifftoff (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Jacke keine Kapuze hat, läuft das Wasser hinten in den Nacken rein, da hilft die beste Wassersäule nichts.

Letztendlich kommt es beim Sport ja eher drauf an, ob die Körpertemperatur in Ordnung ist. Im Sommer finde ich eine Windjacke viel besser. Meine von PI ist auch viel atmungsaktiver als meine Event Jacke von Vaude. Da sie nicht wasserdicht ist, ist das auch keine Kunst.

Mein Jacken:

Windjacke von PearlIzumi
Löffler Colibri Goretex Jacke 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003NQSEN8/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00"]VAUDE Pace eVent[/ame]

Die Event Membran ist sehr atmungsaktiv, ich habe mittlerweile 2 Jacken und eine Hose mit dem Material. Allerdings sollte man keine Wunder erwarten. Wenn man bei 0 Grad einen Berg hochfährt, überhitzt und das Schwitzen anfängt, so wird diese Feuchtigkeit auf keinen Fall nach außen transportiert werden. Da hilft eigentlich nur, dass man rechtzeitig die Jacke aufmacht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/iphone/2867_34828.htm. Sollte es wieder ab MÃ¤rz/April geben, vielleicht auch erst ab September...
> 
> Und Finger weg von ungetesteten NoName-Membranen - ich schÃ¤tze 95% sind Schrott, in so einer "atmungsaktiven" Regenjacke hatte ich vor 2 Jahren einen Hitzschlag, weil ich sie bei starkem Regen bei 20 Â°C angezogen hatte.


 
dein tipp ist im grunde sehr gut ne einfach gÃ¼nstige regenjacke nehmen.

das noname membranen mÃ¼ll sind ist nicht ganz richtig im grunde sind alle membranen mÃ¼ll wenn man es genau nimmt, das du bei 20Â° nen hitze stau wasser stau in der jacke bei regen hattest ist normal.

alle membranen funktionieren nach dem temp gefÃ¤lle prinzip also draussen muss es deutlich kÃ¼hler sein als in der jacke, darum versagen ab 15-20Â°+ alle membranen vÃ¶llig.

bei 5Â° und weniger funktionieren zum teil membranen brauchbar nur der haken ist halt man darf sich in regenjacken nicht viel bewegen denn sobald man sport in so ner jacke macht wird der "MVTR-Wert" jeder membran Ã¼berschritten die folge is massiver wasserstau in der jacke.

hier nochmal brauchbar erklÃ¤hrt.
http://www.funktionstextilien.de/content/view/199/122/

der hacken in diesem text wird gesagt das der kÃ¶rper bei belastung ~1l wasser produziert das wird in der praxis zum teils deutlich Ã¼berschritten, zum beispiel ich fahr mit dem rad es regnet ich geb gas, dadÃ¼rch fÃ¤ngt der kÃ¶rper kurzzeitig sehr viel wasser zu produzieren"deutlich mehr als der liter" das Ã¼berfordert die membran sofort.

resultat sie verstopft in dem moment hat man nur noch ne plastiktÃ¼te an, an der jacke innenseite sammelt sich wasser+ an der restlichen kleidung, das resultat kennt ja jeder.

das andere ding ist jede membran hat nen idealwert den sie nur im neuzustand hat, sobalt sie benutzt wird verschlechtern sich membranen mehr und mehr, verstopfen durch kÃ¶rpereigene salze oder schmutz, abrieb,usw...
noch dazu zu sagen membranen funktionieren nur wenn die DWR aussen voll ok ist diese imprÃ¤gnierung ist normalerweise auch innerhalb von paar nutzungen im eimer.

 darum:
ob 15 â¬ oder 500â¬ regenjacke ergbnis ist immer gleich ganze jacke innen durchnÃ¤sst+ man selber , hab von gore tex, event verschiedene jacke getestet, immer das gleiche.
darum ist aus meiner sich fÃ¼r so ne jacke haufen geld ausgeben schwachsin."gilt nur fÃ¼r leute die regenjacken am rad nutzten"

dacher der einfache tipp nur im notfall wens wirklich extrem regnet die "leichte" regenjacke aus dem rucksack raus.

ich hab mir eben aus dem grund ne billige regenjacke zur radfahren genommen, die einfach nur dicht hÃ¤lt, weil fÃ¼r sowas 100â¬uros rauszuhaun blÃ¶dsin ist.

erwÃ¤hnen sollte ich trotzdem das es regenjacken gibt die durchaus dicht halten, in dehnen man sich aber nicht totschwitzt"echte atmungsaktivitÃ¤t" nur der hacken ist daran sie verwenden kein membranzeugs oder beschichtungen. die teile veewenden andere funktionskonzepte, sind aber meist schwer und teuer und zum immer im radrucksack dabeizuhaben eher praxisuntauglich.


----------



## Toolkid (2. Januar 2013)

Skimaster schrieb:


> Hallo Leman, atmungsaktive Jacken lassen die Wärme nicht raus. ...


Das würde bedeuten, dass der Stoff athmungsaktiver Jacke ein thermischer Isolator ist, was es aber nicht gibt. Vielleicht meinst du, dass diese Jacken winddicht sind?


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2013)

atmungsaktiv oder nicht, ich schwitze bei 15°c im kurzarmtrikot, wie soll eine wasserdichte jacke denn da einen trocken halten? so viel schweiß kann die garnicht abtransportieren. da würde es ja aus der jacke raus regenen 

ich hab diverse durchprobiert und rein von der klimatisierung her ist die vaude skyfly bisher die beste die ich habe. sie ist sehr klein, passt in eine trikottasche, es ist angenehm drin so dass man nicht friert und es einem auch nicht heiss wird. nässe bleibt drin, weil nicht alles raus geht. aber wie gesagt, man schwitzt ja so oder so...

ach ja, bezahlbar ist sie auch noch!


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2013)

bei mir ist seit gut nem jack das hier meine täglich im rucksack dabei regenjacke, wiegt um die ~250-300g weis es leider nicht ganz genau, läst sich in der eigenen seitentasche verstaun einrollen"ist für mich das wichtigste bei ner am rad immer dabei jacke", und hält gut dicht was ja wichtig ist.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cox-Swain-Funktions-Regenjacke-Helki-8000mm-Wassersaeule-/390325510038


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. Januar 2013)

Habe die hier: http://www.bike24.de/p130922.html
Sehr leicht (182g in L selbst gewogen) und minimales Packmass. Dabei funktionell top. Unterarmbelüftung finde ich gerade bei Regenjacken sehr wichtig, da wie bereits angesprochen keine Membran die komplette Nässe von innen abtransportieren kann. Trotzdem macht das die dri1-Membran sehr gut, ich schwitze weniger als in meiner alten Vaude Regenjacke. Glaube, es gibt kaum leichtere Jacken mit der Ausstattung. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und kann sie voll empfehlen.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (2. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ob 15  oder 500 regenjacke ergbnis ist immer gleich...
> 
> erwähnen sollte ich trotzdem das es regenjacken gibt die durchaus dicht halten, in dehnen man sich aber nicht totschwitzt...



Zum einen widersprichst Du dir in deinem Post selbst, zum anderen erzähl' mal welche - bezogen auf den zweiten Absatz.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2013)

zitat:
erwähnen sollte ich trotzdem das es regenjacken gibt die durchaus dicht halten, in dehnen man sich aber nicht totschwitzt"echte atmungsaktivität" nur der hacken ist daran sie verwenden kein membranzeugs oder beschichtungen.die teile veewenden andere funktionskonzepte, sind aber meist schwer und teuer und zum immer im radrucksack dabeizuhaben eher praxisuntauglich.

man sollte schon den ganzen satz lesen anstatt zusammenhänge auseinanderzureissen, da ist kein wiederspruch drin.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (2. Januar 2013)

Dann erzähl halt mal welche, interessiert mich ernsthaft.

Und natürlich war das ein Widerspruch: kein Unterschied zwischen teuer und günstig und dann gibt es doch atmungsaktive Jacken, die aber halt kosten.

Egal, die Sache zählt...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2013)

Zischerl1971 schrieb:


> kein Unterschied zwischen teuer und gÃ¼nstig und dann gibt es doch atmungsaktive Jacken, die aber halt kosten.


 
bei MEMBRANjacken ist egal was man am rad verwendet ob 20â¬ billig membranjacke oder ne teure.
 meine teuerste membranjacke "rab latok" mit event membran zum beispiel.
bei anstrengung ist die ebenfalls Ã¼berlastet und man schwimmt in der suppe, am rad!!!

fÃ¼r andere anwendungen machen membranen durchaus sin.
und ich hab die jacke als gebirgshardshell gekauft, fÃ¼r gemÃ¼tliches wandern im winter wo ne membran durchaus brauchbar ist.

fÃ¼r das nutzen am rad:
hier gehts im grunde nur darum das unnÃ¶tig geld rauszuschmeissen nix bringt ergebnis immer gleich, somit sollte man fÃ¼r ne radjacke eben auf andere sachen schaun:

 nur auf gewicht"200-300gramm", das sie mÃ¶glichst kompakt ist zum dauerhaft im rucksack zu transportieren fÃ¼r den notfall wenns regnet, und das sie eben dicht ist.
und solche jacken bekommt man ab gut 20â¬+ locker.


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. Januar 2013)

Membrane unterscheiden sich und sind nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.
Und natürlich macht es einen riesen Unterschied ob man nach 15 Minuten in der Jacke kocht oder nach 1,5h. Man kühlt in der schlechteren Jacke schneller aus. 
Wichtig in dem Zusammenhang ist das Klimamanagement, dass sich aus Membran und Lüftungsöffnungen zusammensetzt. Damit wird die Zeit bis zum Eintreten des ungenehmen Schwitzen deutlich hinaus gezögert.

Entscheidender für die Kaufentscheidung: welcher Radfahrtyp ist man. Fährt man nur Tagestouren und beginnt diese erst garnicht wenn es regnet oder wenn Regen vorausgesagt ist und bricht diese notfalls ab, wenns unangenehm wird, reicht locker eine Aldi-Angebots-Jacke.
Fährt man häufiger Mehrtagestouren, beginnt lange Touren auch im Regen oder fährt auch mal einen Marathon bei egal welchem Wetter lohnt es sich mehr Geld für eine gute Jacke auszugeben.
Kurz: Weicheier brauchen keine teure Regenjacke.


----------



## tvaellen (2. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei MEMBRANjacken ist egal was man am rad verwendet ob 20â¬ billig membranjacke oder ne teure.
> meine teuerste membranjacke "rab latok" mit event membran zum beispiel.
> bei anstrengung ist die ebenfalls Ã¼berlastet und man schwimmt in der suppe, am rad!!



ein groÃer Schwadroneur vor dem Herrn... 

NatÃ¼rlich gibt es Unterschiede bei der QualitÃ¤t der Membrane, mit den guten  schwitzt man weniger als bei dem mit den Billigheimer-Membranen oder gar mit Regenjacken ohne jegliches Membran.

Nur: "weniger" bedeutet eben nicht "gar nicht". Wenn du 500 HÃ¶henmeter am StÃ¼ck im Renntempo bergauf fÃ¤hrst, ist jedes Membran, vermutlich sogar jedes Trikot irgendwann Ã¼berfordert. Die Frage ist vielmehr, WANN das passiert, wie intensiv man fÃ¤hrt und wie viel einem die Sache wert ist. 

In den Tests schneiden die Jacken mit Gore-Tex und Ceplex in der Regel am Besten ab, egal von wem die Stoffe verarbeitet wurden. 
meine persÃ¶nliche Lieblingsregenjacke stammt von Jeantex und hat das u3000T Membran http://www.jeantex.com/html/ult.htm
Leider hat die Firma dicht gemacht, man findet nur noch mit GlÃ¼ck RestbestÃ¤nde bei Ebay &Co


----------



## firefix (2. Januar 2013)

http://www.montane.co.uk/range/men/windproof/singletrack-jacket
ist nicht schlecht. Nicht wasserdicht aber dafür leicht, erstaunlich stabil für das bißchen Material, gut belüftet leider nimmt das Material schnell Geruch auf.


----------



## yellow_ö (2. Januar 2013)

Also bei den Modellen die hier teilweise genannt werden, 
werfe ich mal die _Rohan Elite Stormer _Jacke in die Auswahl.

Gefühlte 90 % der Leute da oben (primär Wanderer) verwenden das Zeug von denen, obwohl nicht gerade günstig.
Muss ja an irgendwas liegen
(als HdR Fan its sowieso ein Muss)


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Januar 2013)

tvaellen schrieb:


> NatÃ¼rlich gibt es Unterschiede bei der QualitÃ¤t der Membrane, mit den guten  schwitzt man weniger als bei dem mit den Billigheimer-Membranen oder gar mit Regenjacken ohne jegliches Membran.


 
jo stimmt,nur gehts hier um die praxis.
der unterschied ist in der praxis:

mit der 20â¬ jacke steh ich bei belastung nach 20min im wasser mit der besten membran am markt die es gibt nach 35min.

soll ich da ernsthaft jemandem ne 300â¬+ jacke empfehlem mit genau diesem wissen.

wie gesagt wenn jemand unbedingt teuer sachen kaufen will warum nicht, praktisch bringts nix ausser grÃ¶sseres loch im geldbeutel.
allerdings hat Leman nicht gesagt was er ausgeben will, somit ist durchaus was teueres auch mÃ¶glich.

zum thema touren wann anfangen oder ob man abbricht:

ich fahre bei regen nicht los wenn ich in regen komme pech gehabt.
im regen selbst sobald ich regenjacke anhab leg ich dann im normalfall das fahrtempo auf minimum, dadurch schwitze ich dann natÃ¼rlich nicht mehr, um eben das im wasser schwimmen zu vermeiden.

@_firefix_
du bist bishen am thema vorbei, der user Leman sucht ne regenjacke nicht ne windjacke.
ausserdem ist das pertex microlight gewebe ne alte gewebeversion die kaum noch verwendet wird, der nachfolger dieses gewebes ist das pertex quantum gewebe, das in jeder hinsicht bessere eigenschaften hat.
leichter, wasserabweisender, atmungsaktiver.

montane hat auch jacken mit dem besseren gewebe im program.


----------



## tvaellen (2. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo stimmt,nur gehts hier um die praxis.
> der unterschied ist in der praxis:
> 
> mit der 20 jacke steh ich bei belastung nach 20min im wasser mit der besten membran am markt die es gibt nach 35min.
> ...



Bitte zeig mir mal ein Bild von Deinen Touren mit "minimalem Fahrtempo" in Deiner Assos Regenjacke für 35o Euro, bei der Du im Wasser stehst, bitte, bitte, das will ich sehen ! 

Das ist einfach nur Realsatire hier, zu köstlich


----------



## Jocki (2. Januar 2013)

Bei Assos geht das schneller, da regnets nämlich durch- zumindest bei deren Sturmnuss pants. Grundsätzlich ein geniales Ding, super Schnitt, stört nicht beim Treten und hält den Hintern bei leicht erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit trocken. Sobald es aber kübelt wirds in der Buxe schnell naß, aber man friert zumindest nicht.

Die ActiveShell Membran von Gore funktioniert erstaunlich gut, die steckt meiner Meinung nach Event und Neoshell in die Tasche was den Dampfdurchgang betrifft. Haltbarer sind wohl die anderen zwei.

Wenn man mehrmals wöchentlich 3h bei strömenden Regen und 5°C Grundlage am Renner schrubbt oder sich tagelang durchs einsame Gebirge schlägt profitiert man deutlich von hervorragenden Schnitten (meiner Meinung nach wichtiger wie die Membran) und guten Materialien.

Wenn man nur nen Notfallschutz gegen Auskühlung braucht gibts günstigeres. Manchmal macht es auch mehr sinn 2 günstige 100g Jacken im Rucksack zu haben wie eine teure 300g Jacke.

Ich würd mir mal die La Sportiva Lux Jacke ansehen. Ist zwar eigentlich ne Skitourenjacke, aber die Kapuzenkonstruktion könnte super unter den Helm passen.


----------



## Jester (2. Januar 2013)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Jacke. Vielleicht hilft es den Wissenden unter euch, was ich mir vorstelle.

Ich möchte mit der Jacke genauso Spaß beim Enduro und vorallem Downhillfahren haben wie im Trockenen; _ohne das ich mein Tempo vom Schwitzfaktor abhängig machen soll_.
Sprich bisher hatte ich die Version Zelt, wo man schnell ein Gewächshausklima in der Jacke erzeugt. Einziger Vorteil, dass ist dann _*erstmal *_nicht so kalt wie der Regen. 
Ich würde die Jacke nicht tragen bei über 20C°, sie muss kein mini Packmaß haben und sollte am Hintern etwas länger geschnitten sein. Das allerwichtigste!!! Sie darf nicht teurer als 150-200Euro sein, denn man liegt im Regen schneller auf der Nase und eine kaputte Jacke die schweine teuer war, ist da zu schade mM nach.

Wie verhalten sich so Membranjacken bei dauermatsch beschuss? Kann man das dann Reinigen(wie?) und neu Imprägnieren(wie?)? Mir wurde eine Jacke aus Powershield Pro empfohlen. Leider nicht grad Preiswert und ich weiß, dass dieses Material beim Wandern mit Rucksack an den Schultern nicht mehr dicht hält.

Gibts da vielleicht einen Geheimtipp? Es muss ja nicht Arcteryx oder so drauf stehen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2013)

Für diesen Zweck würde ich die Decathlon-Jacke 7http://www.decathlon.de/mtb-regenjacke-7-id_8073687.html aus dem Test hier empfehlen. Für 40 Euro kann man fast nichts falsch machen, wenn man sich mal hinlegt. Da sind die Mittelchen zum richtigen Waschen und Imprägnieren einer teuren Jacke fast genauso teuer (~25-30 Euro).


----------



## KarlTheodor (3. Januar 2013)

tvaellen schrieb:


> In den Tests schneiden die Jacken mit Gore-Tex und Ceplex in der Regel am Besten ab, egal von wem die Stoffe verarbeitet wurden.
> meine persönliche Lieblingsregenjacke stammt von Jeantex und hat das u3000T Membran http://www.jeantex.com/html/ult.htm
> Leider hat die Firma dicht gemacht, man findet nur noch mit Glück Restbestände bei Ebay &Co


yep, ich habe hier auch noch eine t3000ult von jeantex und finde die sehr gut. 
allerdings: ab 15°C halte ich eine regenjacke beim bergauffahren für fragwürdig, ab 20°C für unnötig, da man von innen genauso nass wird. dann heißt es für mich nur noch: sehr dünner windschutz, damit man nicht auskühlt - evtl. auch nur für bergab.


----------



## KarlTheodor (3. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Für diesen Zweck würde ich die Decathlon-Jacke 7http://www.decathlon.de/mtb-regenjacke-7-id_8073687.html aus dem Test hier empfehlen. Für 40 Euro kann man fast nichts falsch machen, wenn man sich mal hinlegt. Da sind die Mittelchen zum richtigen Waschen und Imprägnieren einer teuren Jacke fast genauso teuer (~25-30 Euro).


sorry, aber die jacken aus dem test sind alle fast 700g schwer...


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2013)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> sorry, aber die jacken aus dem test sind alle fast 700g schwer...



Mea culpa, geht am Threadtitel vorbei (danach hatte Jester auch nicht gefragt, ich glaube ihm wäre so eine robustere Jacke ganz recht).


----------



## KarlTheodor (3. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Mea culpa, geht am Threadtitel vorbei (danach hatte Jester auch nicht gefragt, ich glaube ihm wäre so eine robustere Jacke ganz recht).


nee hast ja recht, ich hatte übersehen, dass für Jester auch eine schwere jacke ok ist.
allerdings sind die doch viel zu warm bei über ~12-15°C oder?


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> Wie verhalten sich so Membranjacken bei dauermatsch beschuss? Kann man das dann Reinigen(wie?) und neu Imprägnieren(wie?)? Mir wurde eine Jacke aus Powershield Pro empfohlen.


 
waschen geht allgemein bei allen kunststoffjacken, regenjacken, softshells, usw...  egal ob matsch oder anderer dreck.

bei match weiche ich es in der wanne meist ne stunde ein falls der matsch"erde" trocken ist und spüle 90-99% des drecks danach unter fliesendem wasser ab.
dann normal in die waschmaschiene mit nem passendem feinwaschmittel für funktiontextilien, kein normales vollwaschmittel verwenden und nie weichspüler.

imprägnieren sollte man bei häufiger benutzung trotz allem nur 1x in 6 monaten, da ne DWR meist sehr lange hält bis sie ganz weg ist, und durch wärme"zum beispiel wäschetrockner" immer wieder reaktiviert wird.

damit imprägniert man grundsätzlich jede art von funktionsbekleidung, wird in der regel von allen firmen weltweit empfohlen.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Nikwax-TX-Direct-Wash-In-gnierung-Bekleidung/dp/B002EIW608"]Nikwax TX.Direct Wash-In Imprägnierung für Outdoor Bekleidung: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


zu Powershield selber, das zeug ist nicht wirklich wasserdicht würde es als regenjacke nicht unbedingt verwenden wollen.



Jester schrieb:


> ..... vorallem Downhillfahren haben ....
> Sie darf nicht teurer als 150-200Euro sein, denn man liegt im Regen schneller auf der Nase und eine kaputte Jacke die schweine teuer war, ist da zu schade mM nach..


 
regenjacken sind in der regel nicht robust, im regen beim downhill soltest schnell liegen und selbst wenn die regenjacke cordura D1000 verstärkungen hat sollten teile der membran durch den aufschlag am boden  überlasten  und davon kapput gehen oder zumindest undicht werden.

ich fahre sellten downhill und schon garnicht bei regen bin zu feige.

ein bekannter von mir ist extremsportler er fährt zum beispiel im winter so eisbob bahnen mit inlineskates mit gut 80+ sachen runter, er verwendet dafür immer lederkombi.
er hat mir mal was mit regenjacke unter dem kombi erzählt, zusammenhang weis ich nicht mehr genau.

ich denk ne leichte regenjacke unter ner lederjacke/protektorenjacke währe ne option so gesehn, damit würde die regenjacke bei sturz nix abbekommen du bleibst trotzdem trocken.





Jocki schrieb:


> Manchmal macht es auch mehr sinn 2 günstige 100g Jacken im Rucksack zu haben wie eine teure 300g Jacke..


 
wie ist das genau gemeint darunter kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich was vorstellen.
2x100g jacken im rucksack haben dann bei regen beide übereinander?

und 100g regenjacken sind mir kaum bekannt die meisten ultraleichtjacken fangen meist bei 150g+ an.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=175665

ab der fangen sinvolle regenjacken an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT BoD (3. Januar 2013)

hi,
4habe diese hier:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Regenjacken-Outdoorjacken-Wanderjacken-wasserfeste-wasserdichte/dp/B004N8TJYI/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1357203954&sr=1-1"]Adidas TS Terrex Swift 2,5L CPS Jacket Herren ClimaProof Storm Jacken Regenjacken Outdoorjacken Wanderjacken Hiking Outdoor wasserfeste wasserdichte Männer: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
hält auch brutalsten regen dicht!
kann man dank kapuze und den schirm komplettt bis auf augenschlitze zuzurren.
zwei grosse belüftungs-reissverschlüsse unter den armen an der seite.
fällt gross aus!
m = wie l!!
packmass relativ klein da die jacke kein innenfutter hat.
also passt locker in tagesrucksäcke, hüft-/bauchtaschen oder ganz klein zusammen geknüllt evtl. auch in trikotasche.
gruesse,
kalle.


----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2013)

an die btwin hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber die Farbe ist irgendwie so dunkel .

Kann evt jemand was zu Vaude Yaki sagen?

 @lorenz4510 
thx für die Infos zum Waschen und Pflegen


----------



## Jocki (3. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wie ist das genau gemeint darunter kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich was vorstellen.
> 2x100g jacken im rucksack haben dann bei regen beide übereinander?
> 
> und 100g regenjacken sind mir kaum bekannt die meisten ultraleichtjacken fangen meist bei 150g+ an.
> ...



Ganz einfach, wenn man z.B. bei Regen einen Paß fährt, erste Regenjacke für die Auffahrt anziehen und für die Abfahrt in die trockene Jacke wechseln. Oder für eine Transalp, nach vielen Stunden im Regen ist jede Jacke auch innen feucht, wenn man dann nochmal was trockenes aus dem Rucksack ziehen kann, und das bei gleichem Gewicht, gleichen Kosten und nur minimalen Funktionsnachteilen...

Die 100g waren etwas optimistisch 135g ist realistischer


----------



## vase_t (3. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> damit imprägniert man grundsätzlich jede art von funktionsbekleidung, wird in der regel von allen firmen weltweit empfohlen.
> Nikwax TX.Direct Wash-In Imprägnierung für Outdoor Bekleidung: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



Nöö: http://www.gore-tex.com/remote/Satellite/content/care-center/washing-instructions


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Januar 2013)

nööö... was?


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2013)

Das:



> Gore recommends applying a topical water repellency restorative (DWR treatment) for outdoor fabrics, available at your local outdoor retailer. *We do not recommend wash-in treatments* as they can affect the garment's breathability.



Schöffel empfiehlt eine Sprühimprägnierung für seine GTX-Jacken. Gut dass die meiste Funktionskleidung nur in der Stadt getragen wird und weder Schmutz noch Schweiss fürchten muss. 

Das extra Waschen spricht meiner Meinung nach gegen den ständigen Einsatz von teurer Funktionskleidung im Sport, denn früher oder später stinkt jede Membran, und dann jedes Mal Waschen mit speziellen Mitteln ist alles andere als gut für die Umwelt.


----------



## vase_t (3. Januar 2013)

Was ist an Feinwaschmittel speziell und was hat Imprägnierung mit stinken zu tun? 

Wenn schmutzig dann mit Feinwaschmittel waschen und *keine spezielle* *Waschimprägnierung* benutzen!


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2013)

vase_t schrieb:


> Was ist an Feinwaschmittel speziell und was hat Imprägnierung mit stinken zu tun?



Die Membran nimmt Fette/Deos/Cremes etc. auf, die mensch beim Schwitzen abgibt. Da bleibt beim Transport nach aussen immer etwas hängen, und das stinkt irgendwann. Bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie z.B. ein Baumwollshirt  nach dem Joggen oder ein Mannschaftszelt bei Rad am Ring, aber es duftet  nicht mehr so frisch.
Und das häufige Waschen sorgt nicht gerade für eine Verbesserung der Imprägnierung, höchstens des Feuchtigkeitstransports von innen nach aussen.

Feinwaschmittel nennt Gore, andere Hersteller empfehlen explizit das
NikWax Tech Wash, z.B. VauDe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Schöffel empfiehlt eine Sprühimprägnierung für seine GTX-Jacken. Gut dass die meiste Funktionskleidung nur in der Stadt getragen wird und weder Schmutz noch Schweiss fürchten muss.


 
was genau genommen werden sollte hängt in erster linie von jackenart gewebe ab, regenjacken sind allgemein hardshells "2-3 kunststoffe zusammengepresst" und die macht man immer mit wash in imprägnierung.

wenn der kundenservice von Schöffel wirklich für ne hardshell sprühen empfehlen tut stelle ich mal die kompetenz der firma in frage oder die des büroarbeiters der die mail geschrieben hat.

sprühen tut man nur auf ungewisse sachen oder sachen die dadurch geschädigt werden könnten, zum beispiel daunenjacken mit gore-tex wo die waschimprägnierung durchaus die federn verkleben könnte.
sprühimprägnierungen sind in der regel schwerer zu handhaben da sie oft falsch gemacht werden oder aus anderen gründen nicht hinhaun darum ist immer wash-in vorzuziehen soweit möglich.

anonsten hat der markführer ja für sondergewebe eigene imprägnier mischungen, zum beispiel baumwoll regenjacken ne cotton imprägnierung usw...

nur waschen nie imprägnieren ist blödsin.
eine ordentlich funktionierende DWR ist wichtiger als irgendwelche atmungsaktivitäts werte.

da ich 365 tage im jahr windjacken /shirts verwende und bei dehnen ebenfalls die DWR sehr wichtig ist, imprägniere ich zwangsläufig oft, von zeit zu zeit eben auch regenjacken/hardshells/softshells, alles mit dem wash-in mittel.

sobalt keine DWR mehr da ist, saugt sich das aussengewebe sofort voll, die jacke ist somit komplett luftdicht und eine atmungsaktivität existiert nicht mehr.
in dem fall ist ein unterschied zu nem einfachen müllsack den man drüberzieht nicht vorhanden.

hier auch brauchbar erklährt:
http://www.outdoor-professionell.de...t-11-1-dwr-impraegnierung-outdoor-bekleidung/


----------



## ghostSE9000 (3. Januar 2013)

firefix schrieb:


> http://www.montane.co.uk/range/men/windproof/singletrack-jacket
> ist nicht schlecht. Nicht wasserdicht aber dafür leicht, erstaunlich stabil für das bißchen Material, gut belüftet leider nimmt das Material schnell Geruch auf.



 Die Jacke habe ich immer im Beutel am Lenker baumeln - Winddicht, brauchbares Klima wie ich finde, sehr leicht und hält auch mal nen kurzen Schauer aus (sogar mit Kapuze) 

http://www.montane.co.uk/range/men/windproof/litespeed-jacket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2013)

mit waschen meinte ich nicht dauernd, nur wie schon erklärt wird der Dreck, Staub etc ja irgendwann die Poren verstopfen.
Bisher hatte ich nur Modell Mülltüte. Die hat man mim Gartenschlauch abgesprizt oder sich daran erfreut, wenn sie am nächsten Tag von alleine stehen kann. 

Nochmal die Frage kann jemand was zur Vaude Yaki sagen?


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage kann jemand was zur Vaude Yaki sagen?


 
schaut zu fast 100% baugleich aus wie die marmot precip, gleiches gewicht gleiches material und die membran hat auch fast die gleichen werte somit ne standart regenjacke in der 50â¬ klasse.
gefunden hab ich sie auf die schnelle nur fÃ¼r 100â¬ somit Ã¼berteuert, ausser du findest sie fÃ¼r 50â¬ dann ist der preis ok.

du hast doch ne regenjacke gesucht die beim downhillfahren im regen nach nem sturz nicht sofort kapput ist?
 die vaude ist dafÃ¼r ungeeignet, kannst alle regenjacken im ~300g bereich ausschliesen.
das zeug ist dÃ¼nn hÃ¤lt null aus ausser die normale nutzung.

die jacke was du suchst wird kaum im gewichtsbereich unter 700g zu finden sein, ebenfalls wichtig die regenjacke sollte am besten verstÃ¤rkungen an typischen sturzstellen haben.


----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2013)

naja die Vaude hat doch nen ganz anderen Kragen, Belüftung und ist länger am Hintern. 

Kennst du denn Jacken die z.b. eine Verstärkung an den Ellebogen haben?


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Januar 2013)

ich sagte auch fast gleich paar details anders.

und ne ich kenn robuste regenjacken nicht da sie nicht in meinem eigenen benutzerprofil sind, oder anders gesagt ich hätte für sowas keine verwendung aber geben tuts solche jacken.

ich denk aber sicher teuer.
auf die schnell die hier gefunden aber glaub nicht das sie wasserdicht ist, aber sowas nur halt mit membran würde ICH dann zum beispiel verwenden.
http://www.aufundab-online.de/Klaettermusen-Mithril-Kevlar-Jacket-Unisex

kannst ja die firma mal abchecken die hatten früher paar robuste jacken im program wo ein sturz der jacke kaum nen kratzer macht.


----------



## bobons (3. Januar 2013)

Bevor Du mit der Lupe nach so einer Jacke suchst, die dann vielleicht andere Nachteile hat, würde ich mich der Empfehlung, zumindest die Ellenbogen-Protektoren über die Jacke anzuziehen anschliessen.
Sonst landest Du bei MX-Jacken, welche komplett aus Cordura hergestellt sind. Die sind dann zwar robust, aber nicht regendicht.

Berichte mal von der Vaude Yaki, falls Du sie kaufst, würde mich interessieren was den Preis rechtfertigen soll. Kein eVent, kein GTX oder Sympatex, wirkt wie eine überteuerte Trekkingrad-Version der Vaude Spray:



Agil schrieb:


> Welche Regenjacke jetzt atmungsaktiv ist und ob es das überhaupt gibt lass ich mal offen. Welche es aber bestimmt nicht ist, wäre eine Vaude Spray III die habe ich und bin diesbezüglich enttäuscht.



Meine Spray-Hose mit demselben Material taugt auch nicht mehr als Aldi- oder Decathlon-Regenhosen, bin froh dass ich dafür nur 25 Euro bezahlt habe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Januar 2013)

die option einfache regenjacke drunter und eben ne protektorenjacke drÃ¼ber hatte ich ja schon frÃ¼her vorgeschlagen" in deinem fall dann ne cordura jacke", aber Jester hat nix zu der option gesagt.

in dem fall wÃ¼rde ne simple 200g regenjacke reichen da sie ja im grunde nix abbekommen kann da die aussenjacke alles abbekommt.

mit codura verstÃ¤rkungen + massives robustes gewebe bieten sich auch solche teile an, die halten normal nen sturz aus ohne kapput zu gehen und sind sogar gÃ¼nstig, nur die hier ist stark wasserabweisend"nicht 100% wasserdicht" dauerregen hÃ¤llt sie nicht  aus.
http://postcode-ferret.com/sas-kit-carry-sniper-smock---coyote-brown-3775017-p.asp

ok hab noch bishen weitergesucht aus langeweile hier ne gÃ¼nstige massive jacke gefunden aus nem robusten ripstop mischgewebe"nach militÃ¤rstandart" mit D1000 cordura verstÃ¤rkungen und innen PU coated, also mit ner PU membran ausgestattet damit sie wasserdicht ist, und unterarm belÃ¼ftung eingebaut hat und unter 150â¬ kostet.
somit wÃ¤hre dein ganzes suchprofil erfÃ¼llt.

70pfund also gut 90â¬, ich denk was massiveres brauchbareres zu nem vernÃ¼nfigen preis gibts nicht, als all in one lÃ¶sung.
nur ob dir der extreme look zusagt is ne andere sache.
http://www.flecktarn.co.uk/dpccs3nx.html

nur solltest davon ausgehen das so ne robuste jacke locker Ã¼ber nem kilo gewicht liegt, sowas lÃ¤st sich grundsÃ¤tzlich nicht vermeiden, um so robuster um so schwerer.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2013)

Das letzte Ding da, das ist ein Smock. Militärische Zweckbekleidung!

Kombiniert am besten mit SK4 Weste, Schießeisen und Munition. Dazu gehören in das Ding noch Socken und ne Buchse plus die Notwendigkeiten des soldatischen Einsatzes. 

Ob das fürs Biken geeignet ist - 1000%ig nein. Allein weil die Schnittform sehr lang ist, das Ding geht normal mindestens bis Mitte Oberschenkel. 

Wasserdicht? Nein. Winddicht? Nein. Im Sommer zu warm, im Winter zu kalt. Schwer wie Hulle. 

Unkaputtbar, ja, aber das wars dann auch. (EDIT: Mein Spint sagt nein, doch nicht unkaputtbar) 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. Januar 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ob das fürs Biken geeignet ist - 1000%ig nein. Allein weil die Schnittform sehr lang ist, das Ding geht normal mindestens bis Mitte Oberschenkel.
> 
> Wasserdicht? Nein. Winddicht? Nein. Im Sommer zu warm, im Winter zu kalt.


 
meine 365 tage im jahr jacke ist ne klassische smock"nicht militärisch" nur mal nebenbei gesagt, und da ist egal ob +20° draussen hat oder -40°, nur bei regen verwende ich ne regenjacke.

smocks wurden in den ~40er jahren von den engländern erfunden sollte ne universal jacke werden die alles abdeckt, ne art unverwüstliche hardshell.

ne grundlegende eigenschaft jeder smock ist 100%iger windschutz, somit winddicht 100% ja.
die von mir verlinkte ist eine mit nem PU liner, so werden auch die englischen regendichten smocks gebaut somit wasserdicht 100% ja.

im sommer zu warm is relativ, ist ein simples 1- lagiges gewebe wie bei ner windjacke, sind windjacken zu heis im sommer?
nebenbei die von mir verlinkte hat ziper unter den armen zum abkühlen, hab nicht umsonst genau diese rausgesucht.

trotz allem stimmts das man wenn die sonne runterbrennt ein t-shirt reicht und ne jacke egal welcher art auch immer overkill ist.

im winter zu kalt ebenfalls nonsens oder anders gesagt falsch, ne hardshell soll gegen kälte/kalten wind isolieren "wind chill", zum wärmen is die bekleidung/ bekleidungsschichten unter der hülle/smock da.
ne smock wärmt genausoviel wie ne regenjacke oder andere hardshell in etwa 0.

falls dir das nicht bekannt ist solltest dich mal mit, funktionell kleiden beschäftigen, wird oft als zwiebelprinzip bezeichnet.

somit hat mein vorredner in jeder hinsicht unrecht ausser die "unverwüstlichkeit"+ das gewicht auf das ich hingewiesen hab.

diese smock ist nichts anderes als ne sehr robuste regenjacke/ hardshell.

edit: das hab ich vergessen:


Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Allein weil die Schnittform sehr lang ist, das Ding geht normal mindestens bis Mitte Oberschenkel.


 
wenn man den Kordelzug am Saum nicht benutzt hängt sie bis zum beinanfang, wenn man diese tolle erfindung benutzt kann man sich das ende überall fixieren zum beispiel in bauchnabelhöhe.
ist so gedacht das man sich die jacke individuell anpast.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich trag nen Smock AUF ARBEIT, und zwar in so nem lustigen 5 Farbenmuster und ner Flagge auf der Schulter, ich weiß also wozu man die Dinger verwendet. 

Ich bleib bei meinen Aussagen. Zum Radfahren völlig ungeeignet. 

Nur einen paar Aussagen möchte ich exemplarisch aufgreifen.

Die Dinger sind IMMER elendig lang. Rein damit man noch an die Taschen kommt wenn man ne Weste voller Mun drüber trägt.

Gleichfalls kann man den Kordelzug nicht nehmen um die Höhe der Jacke zu fixieren. Den Typen will ich sehen der sich mit nem Kordelzug festschnürt wenn er die unteren Taschen (viele und groß!) wirklich nützt. 

Aber das soll nicht das Thema sein. Die Empfehlung auf die Dinger ist SCHWACHFUG. Die verlinkten Smocks sind für den militärischen Bereich (siehe verkaufsfördernder Name), beim Biken hat das nix zu suchen. 

Da kannste ja gleich in nen Army-Shop gehen und dir für nen 5er ne alte BW Feldjacke kaufen, die kann technisch das Gleiche. (halt ohne die Taschen) 

Zivil würd ich freiwillig fast alles tragen so lang ich mich nicht mit nem Smock in die Welt bewegen muss...

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (4. Januar 2013)

jetzt bitte sachlich bleiben... wollte das Thema nicht in eine ungewollte Richtung drängen... Diese Army-Jacke mag zwar im Krieg ihren Zweck erfüllen. Aber Downhill ist ja kein Krieg, also bitte back to Topic


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> jetzt bitte sachlich bleiben... wollte das Thema nicht in eine ungewollte Richtung drängen... Diese Army-Jacke mag zwar im Krieg ihren Zweck erfüllen. Aber Downhill ist ja kein Krieg, also bitte back to Topic



Danke, genau darum ging es mir.


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> jetzt bitte sachlich bleiben... wollte das Thema nicht in eine ungewollte Richtung drängen... Diese Army-Jacke mag zwar im Krieg ihren Zweck erfüllen. Aber Downhill ist ja kein Krieg, also bitte back to Topic


 
man gibt dir preiswerte tipps und du kommst im gegenzug mit "abfälligen" bemergungen.

wenn dir die optik von smocks nicht zusagt ist ok, gibt die jacken auch in zivileren farben und verschiedenen bauarten, die jacken an sich sind voll praxistauglich, und haben rein garnix mit krieg zu tun.

dann bleibt dir kaum ne option da keiner ansonsten nen echten tipp für dich hat.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> man gibt dir preiswerte tipps und du kommst im gegenzug mit "abfälligen" bemergungen.
> 
> wenn dir die optik von smocks nicht zusagt ist ok, gibt die jacken auch in zivileren farben und verschiedenen bauarten, die jacken an sich sind voll praxistauglich, und haben rein garnix mit krieg zu tun.
> 
> dann bleibt dir kaum ne option da keiner ansonsten nen echten tipp für dich hat.



Vielleicht will er beim Biken vielleicht auch nur keinen 1kg Baumwoll-Sonstwas-Mischgewebefetzen tragen der für den von ihm anvisierten Einsatz einfach mal das Falsche ist. 

Und Ärmelzipper hin, Zwiebelschale her.

Was er sucht ist ne leihte Regenjacke die er kompakt packen kann.

Ich empfehle da übrigens von Gore Bike Wear die Fusion Jacken.
Die nutze ich genau in dieser Funktion, winddicht, atmungsaktiv und mit nem Baselayer drunter (je nach Baselayer) zwischen Minus 10 Grad und plus 15 Grad durchaus tragbar.

Bei nem extremen Regenguss ist bei der natürlich Essig aber da man beim Biken immer extrem schwitzt hab ich mir nie mehr "Nässeschutz" gewünscht als dieses Teil liefert. Leider preislich recht sportlich. Hat sich aber als sehr haltbar erwiesen. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## lorenz4510 (4. Januar 2013)

dein fusion jacke is ja richtig klasse.
 200â¬ jacke die nen wert von 40â¬ hat, und nebebei gesagt, ist der dÃ¼nne fetzen schon kapput wenn man nur an nem ast ankommt, also beim ersten sturz schrott.

falls du dich fragst warum die jacke nicht mal 40â¬ wert ist. in nem testbericht wird klar gesagt das der kragen fehlerhaft konstruiert ist.
das resultat ist wÃ¤rend der fahrt lÃ¤uft wasser durch den kragen rein und man wird vÃ¶llig nass, und ne regenjacke in die wasser rein lÃ¤uft....

 und dein tipp ist gut 50â¬ Ã¼ber dem anvisiertem preis von Jester.

hast du dir Ã¼berhaupt durgelesen was er sucht oder empfiehlst du einfach nur so unbrauchbares zeug?

soweit ich weis sucht er ne regenjacke die unter 150â¬ kosten und mit der man downhill fahren kann und die nicht sofort schrott ist wenn man mal stÃ¼rzt, dicht soll sie auch sein nehme ich einfach mal an.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2013)

Dass das Ding kein 1000er Cordura ist ist allgemein bekannt,

haltbar genug zum Biken ist sie auch und auf die Fresse gehauen hab ich mich damit auch oft genug das hält schon.

Der Kragen kann so schlimm als Fehlkonstruktion nicht sein, immerhin bleib ich trocken da drin. (aber wahrscheinlich weißt du das, nachdem du einen Bericht gelesen hast sicher besser als ich als Anwender und Nutzer).

Das man Gore oft mit immensem Rabatt kriegt ist auch allgemein bekannt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Januar 2013)

das leute aus unwissenheit mangelhafte produkte kaufen ist keine seltenheit, das die jacke eben nicht trocken hÃ¤lt kann man in tests nachlesen.

http://www.elektrorad-magazin.de/service/9-regenjacken-im-test-gore-bikewear-fusion-gt-jacke

hier zum beispiel wird klar auf den konstruktionsmangel hingewiesen das der kragen zu weit ist und nicht regelbar, dadurch wasser rein kommt und man somit aussen und innen nass wird in so ner jacke.

ob jemand fÃ¼r sowas viel geld hinlegen will um in der jacke nass zu sein muss jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden.
und dafÃ¼r sind eben foren da um leute Ã¼ber mangelhafte produkte aufzuklÃ¤hren.

und das die jacke nen sturz Ã¼bersteht halt ich klar fÃ¼r ein mÃ¤rchen, die gore jacke ist aus nem normalen ~50D nylon gemacht  wie jede 20â¬ regenjacke.


----------



## moxrox (5. Januar 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Jacke. Vielleicht hilft es den Wissenden unter euch, was ich mir vorstelle.
> 
> Ich mÃ¶chte mit der Jacke genauso SpaÃ beim Enduro und vorallem Downhillfahren haben wie im Trockenen; _ohne das ich mein Tempo vom Schwitzfaktor abhÃ¤ngig machen soll_.
> Sprich bisher hatte ich die Version Zelt, wo man schnell ein GewÃ¤chshausklima in der Jacke erzeugt. Einziger Vorteil, dass ist dann _*erstmal *_nicht so kalt wie der Regen.
> ...





Ab einer bestimmten sportlichen IntensivitÃ¤t die lÃ¤ngerfristig ohne Pausen andauert, wirst du in jeder Regenjacke nach einiger Zeit schwitzen. 

Aber es gibt dennoch einen Tipp:

1)FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche ist wichtig. Hierbei wird oft ein Netzunterhemd unterschÃ¤tzt, das man bei kÃ¼hlerer Witterung zusÃ¤tzlich unter dem normalen Funktionsshirt tragen kann oder bei angenehmeren Temperaturen einzeln trÃ¤gt. 

2) Eine Regenjacke mit LÃ¼ftungsschlitzen z.B. vor allem unter den Armen, am RÃ¼cken usw. kann hilfreich sein. Vielleicht gibt es hier sogar Membran Jacken mit grÃ¶Ãeren LÃ¼ftungsschlitzen.


Ist verstÃ¤ndlich, dass du keine teure Regenjacke benutzen mÃ¶chtest wenn die Gefahr eines Sturzes grÃ¶Ãer ist. WÃ¼rde ich auch nicht machen.
Wenn man weniger in eine Jacke investieren mÃ¶chte, kann man sich folgendes anschauen.

* militÃ¤rischer Regenschutz oder Arbeitskleidung z.b. Bundeswehr mit GoreTex, U.S. military parka oder jacket mit GoreTex (scheint kÃ¼rzer und enger geschnitten) oder von anderen Nationen mit hÃ¶herwertigen Membranen. 
* Regenschutz fÃ¼r Motorradfahrer, vielleicht gibt es hier Regenjacken die robuster sind k.A.  http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/stormchaser-regenjacke-weiss.html
* gÃ¼nstige Membranjacken oder eben die "Zelt" Jacken ob pvc oder beschichtet


FÃ¼r Jacken mit bekannten Membranen wie GoreTex, eVent usw.. wirst du ansonsten etwas mehr ausgeben mÃ¼ssen. Aber mit bis zu 150-200â¬ bist du hier eigentlich schon dabei. GÃ¼nstigere Membrane von bekannten Herstellern wÃ¤ren Modelle wie Marmot Precip, Marmot Mica  um die 60-120â¬, aber wie gesagt robust sind solche Regenjacken nicht unbedingt wenn du stÃ¼rzt.


----------



## Urbancylcer (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Gore Path II, die spitzenmässig ist: http://www.bikesnboards.de/produkte/gore-path-ii-jacke

Wenn du lange genug googelst, findest du sie für ca. 130 Euro.


----------



## KarlTheodor (5. Januar 2013)

vielleicht sollte Jester seine schwere, stabile regenjacke woanders suchen - das gibt doch hier nur missverständnisse...


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Januar 2013)

jo 2 verschiedene jackenarten in einem beitrag zu suchen ist ned so dolle.

und moxrox hat paar gute tipps für jester und die verlinkte regenjacke schaut robust und preiswert aus, nix in der art von den überteuerten gore regenfetzen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo 2 verschiedene jackenarten in einem beitrag zu suchen ist ned so dolle.
> 
> und moxrox hat paar gute tipps für jester und die verlinkte regenjacke schaut robust und preiswert aus, nix in der art von den überteuerten gore regenfetzen.



Die Soap des Monats:

"Ein Armeesackträger auf Rachefeldzug gegen den bösen Plastetütenhersteller"

Die Jacke ist trotzdem gut und mit bissl Suche für 150 zu kriegen.


----------



## Zischerl1971 (5. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> überteuerten gore regenfetzen.



Ja, ist ja wieder gut. Jeder hat jetzt verstanden, dass Du Gore & Co. nicht magst...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Urbancylcer (5. Januar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und moxrox hat paar gute tipps für jester und die verlinkte regenjacke schaut robust und preiswert aus, nix in der art von den überteuerten gore regenfetzen.



Mein Tipp bezog sich auf die Frage des Threaderöffners





Leman schrieb:


> Am besten soll sie *regendicht, atmungsaktiv und kompakt zu verstauen sein*. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? *Die Jacke soll im Frühling/Sommer bei normalen Temperaturen getragen werden* und bei längeren Touren ausreichend den Oberkörper vor Regen und Auskühlung schützen.



und nicht auf irgendeine Frage, die einer zwischendurch stellte. Sorry, wenn ich ON TOPIC blieb.

Die Jacke Gore Path II ist top und für das was der Fragesteller sucht, genau das richtige. Radklamotten sind allgemein nicht billig. Ich habe die Jacke, die ich online für 139 Euro ergattert habe, jetzt das dritte Jahr und sie ist immer noch top. Ich finde die Investition hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Jester (5. Januar 2013)

"zwischenfragen" sollten bei einer diskussion erlaubt sein!
schließlich sind so interessante tipps bei herum gekommen.

desweiteren bezog sich die gewichtssache nur darauf, dass es mir pumpe ist ob die jacke 200g oder 700g wiegt. das ich keine armejacke tragen möchte, hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen.. mein fehler!
mx-klamotten habe ich zu hauf und sind total unpassend. aber ich hätte bei dem thema "lederjacke" merken können, dass hier hauptsächlich die beinrasurfraktion am tippen ist...


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. Januar 2013)

Urbancylcer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp bezog sich auf die Frage des Threaderöffners
> 
> Radklamotten sind allgemein nicht billig.


 
beim haupthema bleiben ist ok.

hab nur eine einzige regenjacke mit dem zusatz radjacke.
das radklamotten nicht billig sind ist mir neu.hab als einzige radregenjacke ne benger, ist ne eigenmarke von hervis, hab das teil für 30 gekauft, das ist ne 2,5 lagen jacke mit nem typischen radbekleidungsschnitt sie wiegt gut 190g und ist top verarbeitet.

was genau ist daran teuer? 
teuer ist etwas nur wenn man es teuer kauft oder allgemein überteuerte sachen kauft mit der hoffnung was "besseres" zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (6. Januar 2013)

Ich hab die Marmot Super Mica
http://www.bergfreunde.de/marmot-su...e/?pid=10004&gclid=CP3esLXF07QCFQNd3godsWYAHg
Sehr kleines Packmaß und hält dich. Die Jacke ist aber so dünn, das sie nicht wärmt.


----------



## Jester (21. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir nun die Precip von Marmot gekauft. Bisher konnte ich sie aber nur bei Schneefall und -5 bis 0 grad testen. Darunter habe ein Funktionslongshirt von Aldi getragen. Funktioniert soweit super! Auch die Haltbarkeit ist bis dato tadellos. Gestern bin ich sogar 1 mal ins Fichtenunterholz gekracht. Jacke lebt noch


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Januar 2013)

hoffe zu nem guten preis die is ja oft für um die 30-50 zu finden und ja is vom preis leistungs verhältnis eine der besten ihrer art, gz.


----------



## CrunchRyder (21. Januar 2013)

meine Precip hab ich seit Jahren als Backup im Rucksack. Für den Preis eine gute Jacke, nur leider für dicke Menschen geschnitten. In meine pass ich 2x rein. Die Ärmel sind aber grad so lang genug. 

Nachteil: Jacke ist bechichtet. Nach einiger Zeit, mit Rucksack deutlich schneller, wird sie undicht. Dafür ist sie leicht und nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Jester (22. Januar 2013)

für 60euro hab ich sie bekommen. Ich bin 1,90m und hab sie mir in M geholt. L wäre zwar ca 1,5cm länger, aber dafür auch eher für pummelige Leute. Hier ein kleines Video vom WE .


----------



## george1 (1. Februar 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> da grundsätzlich membranjacken kaum bis garnicht atmungsaktiv sind, also schwitzen bei anstrengung unvermeidbar ist, ist es auch ziemlich egal welche man nimmt.
> 
> hier ne brauchbare und zu nem sehr günstigen preis.
> http://outlet.hive-outdoor.com/damenjacke-marmot-pre-cip-jacket-schwarz-gr-xl-42.html
> ...



Hatte die Precip heute zum ersten Mal beim Joggen an. Hat jetzt nicht sonderlich stark geregnet, sondern nur ein wenig genieselt. Dennoch sind meine Schultern und Arme hinterher feucht gewesen und ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher woran das gelegen haben könnte. Ob der Fleece die die Schweißfeuchte da vllt von Innen nach aussen getragen hat? Werde es die Tage nochmal mit anderen Unterpulover testen, da ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, das die Precip nicht wasserdicht ist. Das hätte ich doch wohl irgendwo mal gelesen...


----------

